# What's Holding Up The Trailer?



## russk42 (Sep 10, 2007)

I must be really bored....
on this page: http://keystone-outback.com/index.php?page=gallery 
the photo of the underside of the trailer, note that the wheels are off the ground. whats holding it up? the chain on the bumper??


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

The photo is of the frame only with tires and underbelly mounted. This photo is from the production line and I believe the frame is being held up of the ground by some of the production machinery that moves the units around the floor.

The people that attended the factory rally probably will be able to clear that up pretty quickly!

Eric


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks like it. I'm betting that's after they finished the underside and are flipping it over to build the body.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Shhhh....Outback Magic.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I would imagine there isn't a box on that frame yet .... and it's been hoisted from above...

Or maybe they've deployed the Super Duper Magic Levatation Device that only some OBs are equipped with ... look for Model 666/SDMLD


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Shhhh....Outback Magic.










Do you suppose Gilligan has one of those magic wand thingy's









Ed


----------



## russk42 (Sep 10, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> I would imagine there isn't a box on that frame yet .... and it's been hoisted from above...


how disappointing to find the truth...

anyone get pics from the factory??


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

russk42 said:


> I would imagine there isn't a box on that frame yet .... and it's been hoisted from above...


how disappointing to find the truth...

anyone get pics from the factory??[/quote]

Oh Russ, that was pure speculation!! I think the Magic Wandy Thing is far more likely.

Just ask egregg. I mean - Wolfie's a GIRL !!!







What does she know about this mechanical mumbo-jumbo, anyway???


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Are you guys saying your outbacks don't float?

It was an expensive option, but the anti gravity stabilizers are working out great for me.... Funny story though, forgot to tie the trailer down one time and when I walked out of the trailer in the morning I fell into a lake we had floated over during the night at some point... though I did catch breakfast while waiting to be towed to shore...


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I got to looking at the pictures in that album, and noted the "lighted security step" on the entryway. Seems to me that was a much talked about mod done by many on this site....Wondering if Keystone is also watching some of our mods?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Beam me up, Gilligan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I got to looking at the pictures in that album, and noted the "lighted security step" on the entryway. Seems to me that was a much talked about mod done by many on this site....Wondering if Keystone is also watching some of our mods?


The also have the quickie-flush as a standard feature now....and the trailer is higher off the ground (might not hav to do the axle flip on my new one)


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I got to looking at the pictures in that album, and noted the "lighted security step" on the entryway. Seems to me that was a much talked about mod done by many on this site....Wondering if Keystone is also watching some of our mods?


If they were smart (and we know they are...look at our nice rigs) then they are!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Ah yes, I meant to tell you... I was considering an axle flip for my RQS, and lo and behold, it's already flipped. I also looked at the new 210RS, and those trailers seem like they are 4 feet in the air -the top of the tire is almost even with the bottom of the trailer!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/OUTBACK-210...bayphotohosting


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Ah yes, I meant to tell you... I was considering an axle flip for my RQS, and lo and behold, it's already flipped. I also looked at the new 210RS, and those trailers seem like they are 4 feet in the air -the top of the tire is almost even with the bottom of the trailer!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/OUTBACK-210...bayphotohosting


Are they that much higher? Or is there just no plastic flashing to cover up some of the space?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Ah yes, I meant to tell you... I was considering an axle flip for my RQS, and lo and behold, it's already flipped. I also looked at the new 210RS, and those trailers seem like they are 4 feet in the air -the top of the tire is almost even with the bottom of the trailer!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/OUTBACK-210...bayphotohosting


Are they that much higher? Or is there just no plastic flashing to cover up some of the space?
[/quote]

They really are that far off the ground now...YEA!!!!!

Here is the 301BQ


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I would imagine there isn't a box on that frame yet .... and it's been hoisted from above...


how disappointing to find the truth...

anyone get pics from the factory??[/quote]

Oh Russ, that was pure speculation!! I think the Magic Wandy Thing is far more likely.

Just ask egregg. I mean - Wolfie's a GIRL !!!







What does she know about this mechanical mumbo-jumbo, anyway???
[/quote]

Somebody rattled Wolfies Chain!! Fess up Which one of you did it!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I would imagine there isn't a box on that frame yet .... and it's been hoisted from above...


how disappointing to find the truth...

anyone get pics from the factory??[/quote]

Oh Russ, that was pure speculation!! I think the Magic Wandy Thing is far more likely.

Just ask egregg. I mean - Wolfie's a GIRL !!!







What does she know about this mechanical mumbo-jumbo, anyway???
[/quote]

Upon looking at the photo again I think this was the frame I held up for the camera..almost certain of it...


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

So nobody noticed the chain wrapped around the bumper at the top edge of the picture?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

thefulminator said:


> So nobody noticed the chain wrapped around the bumper at the top edge of the picture?


*SSSSShhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Maybe, Just maybe they found a way to build them really lite. I hear they might be filling the tires with helium. The chain is to hold it down.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I just watched that picture segment again...ended up on the main, home page. Was staring at the fifth wheel sitting there, admireing how the front end swoops around, when that guy steps out and starts talking. Holy *%@* that scared me!


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Obi Wan- "Use the Force Luke"


----------

